# 2/10/2012 PCD Complete



## CLTBimmerBri (Nov 23, 2011)

MY PCD day finally came and went and I have just one word AWESOME! I cannot express how much fun this was and to get to get to take a M3 out on a track and push it while in a safe environment. I think every BMW owner should do this at least one-time. A special thanks to Donnie my instructor for the day. My dad and I had an awesome time on the track and thank you for the attention to detail you gave during my delivery.

Thanks again to everyone at the PCD! You all provided an A++ service while there.

My New 2012 M3 Convertible

LeMans Blue Metallic
Silver Novillo Leather
Prem Package
Cold Weather Package
Prem Sound
19" Wheels

NewNole2001 how was your drive home to FL?


----------



## NewNole2001 (Nov 18, 2011)

Staying here in the Upstate this weekend. Driving home tomorrow. Took the car up in the mountains today. It was 18 degrees! Kept the top up :rofl:

I'll post some pics when I get home tomorrow night. It was great meeting you and Jonathan and everyone else, and the smile hasn't left my face yet! Can't wait to get back up here for to take a car control course!


----------



## CLTBimmerBri (Nov 23, 2011)

Awesome. I'm hoping to do a day trip up to Asheville next weekend. I know what you mean every time i get into the car I have a huge smile on my face.


----------



## aray (Mar 8, 2005)

It was nice meeting you guys -- CLTBimmerBri I didn't realize you were on here, I'm the guy with the 740 you followed over to the plant.

I agree with your review, it was a first class experience! The crew at the Marriott and the PC do an excellent job. Plus, I couldn't have imagined how fun it was to run a 7-series through a slalom. I would highly recommend PC to anyone thinking about it.

On a side note -- we made it back to Orlando on one tank of gas, 27mpg....I was stunned. Got her all OCD-style detailed when I got home, I'll post some pics in the detailing forum.


----------



## CLTBimmerBri (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi andyray1983

It was great to meet you guys at the PCD last week. Everyday since I've been back home I think about different parts of the PCD and a big smile come across my face. While I was driving back to Charlotte I decided I was going to go back and take the M School classes. I just need to decide when. It was just so much fun and I feel like with every lap I had a greater appreciation for BMW cars. I know my dad had a great experience and I know he has a whole new appreciation for my car. 

I can't believe you got to Orlando on a tank of gas. I know my M3 would never make it there on a single tank but then I didn't really buy it for the gas mileage LOL I really would like to detail my car but it's been so cold this weekend. It's been 65-70 all winter and now that I have my convertible it's in the 30s. 

Monday I'm taking mine in to get the windows tinted and the state inspection.

Take Care
Brian


----------



## aray (Mar 8, 2005)

I did the 2-day M-School a couple years ago. It was also a first class event! It seems expensive, but from a value perspective it's an excellent value. They included things like hotel, food, swag, custom painted helmet, in-car videos, and of course all the tires you can eat. In 2 days driving M3's, M5's, and M6's, I'm pretty confident I ate up $1500-2000 in tires. 

Compared to other driving schools, I think it's a better value. Plus, if it's in the summer, it's nice to be able to flip the A/C in a M5 on HIGH while you're hustling it around the track. It's not as if you'll miss any power.

Definitely do the M-School!

Cell phone pic of my trip computer attached -- I didn't believe the mileage either so I snapped this. It was reading over 27mpg before I made a trip to the grocery store. My purchase had nothing to do with gas mileage either, it was just a surprising bonus.


----------



## southern6er22 (Dec 8, 2011)

I agree with everything y'all have said about the PCD. I was there for the 101 (PCD - delivery) the same day y'all picked you your cars - beautiful vehicles. I picked up my 650xi coupe at my dealer about a week and a half ago and came up this weekend for PCD + 2-day car control course... amazing fun and very educational. I can't wait to come back for the 2-day M Course. Got to drive an M3 today. This is one of my favorite cars ever. I drove one in Houston a few months back when I was debating (M3, 650i, and X6), and the M3 is a beast unlike anything else. My 6er is a fun and an awesome machine with luxury and toys dripping from it, but the M3 is astonishing. I love my 6 and wouldn't trade it for anything - but I'm glad I didn't drive an M3 right before signing off on my 6 order because the power and handling of that car may have changed my mind despite the 6 being the better all around choice for the type of car I need right now.

27 mpg is amazing! I got 10.4 mpg on my first tank and 12.5 after taking off my lead shoes and occasionally switching out of Sport mode (which sounds fierce with the M Sport package). I went through a tank in < 2 days lol.

Enjoy your cars! I know I have been. I'm glad BMW offers such an amazing experience!


----------



## NewNole2001 (Nov 18, 2011)

Finally got home last night after a crazy weekend with my family. Took the car up in to the mountains for some spirited driving on Saturday before yesterday's rather more sedate drive through the backroads of South Carolina and Georgia.

It was great getting to meet everyone in person and have some very nice conversations. I'm thinking there will be a two day car control course and eventually a two day M school in my future! Also, just wanted to give a big shout out and Thank You to Ray, my driving instructor and delivery specialist. @Jonathan, please let him know how much I appreciated everything he did, and the extensive introduction to my car's myriad of functionality is definitely going to help me get as much as possible out of the gizmos and gadgets my car has. I can't wait to come back and have him and the other instructors teach me how to be a much better driver.

I uploaded a few pictures from Friday and Saturday to an imgur album: http://imgur.com/a/uapcx


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Glad you all had a great time and enjoyed your time here. Thanks for all the great posts :thumbup: I'll be sure to share them with everyone in the department. I had a chance to meet some of you, sorry I didn't get to personally say hello to everyone.

Enjoy your BMW's :thumbup: Hopefully we'll see you again in the future!


----------

